# Bugs Ovipositing, Mating, Feeding etc



## orionmystery (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought I was photographing a chirping male cricket. I realized there was another cricket (female) when I post processed the images on my laptop! I think the male was playing a courting song and the female was on top of the male. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Cricket Porn IMG_6370 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Stick Insect, Loxopsis seowi (ID credit: Bruno Kneubuhler) laying egg at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Loxopsis seowi IMG_6553 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Reduvius sp. (?) assassin bug with Polyrhachis sp. (?) ant prey. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Assassin bug with ant prey IMG_6360 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Weevil with worm



Weevil IMG_6319 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Weevil IMG_6318 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Black and yellow cicada IMG_6222 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Katydid ovipositing on a plant at night. (Subfamily: Pseudophyllinae, Tribe: Phyllomimini)? Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Katydid ovipositing IMG_5575 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------

